# Learning French for potential career - tax deductible?



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

There is a job that I may apply for in six years (you need ten years experience), where french would be an asset.

I'm thinking of taking french classes, and they would be night school, likely through the Toronto District School Board. Are these classes tax deductible?


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

If you receive a T2202A and the tuition is over $100, you can use it on your income tax return.


----------

